# Thank You



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I just wanted to thank the members of the forum for always being willing to share their knowledge with those of us that might be lacking in certain areas.

I for example, have been greatly struggling with calling in a coyote for some time. A certain forum member (I wont name names because he probably doesnt want every guy on the forum asking for help too) invited me to go out calling coyotes today, and although we didnt see any, I learned a lot.

We made four stands, and all but one had responses to the call. But they just didnt want to come in today  However, every time I went out alone, my calls were left unanswered (because I was doing it wrong!) and by making some changes to the way I thought was correct, we got several coyotes to respond  . So this super cool forum member shared his knowledge with me and gave me quite a bit to think about on my drive home, and for that I am most appreciative.

Thanks again! You Rock 8)


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

+1
We can always learn something new. I learned a lot about calling foxes today from someone else(on this forum). He has done the time and his knowledge is a great tool for me.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> +1
> We can always learn something new. I learned a lot about calling foxes today from someone else(on this forum). He has done the time and his knowledge is a great tool for me.


 By the way, Congrats on your shot today!
That is great news!!!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Bax* said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > +1
> ...


Not so great  I hate loosing animals. Still a rush though. _O-


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Bax* said:


> I for example, have been greatly struggling with calling in a coyote for some time. A certain forum member (I wont name names because he probably doesnt want every guy on the forum asking for help too) invited me to go out calling coyotes today, and although we didnt see any, I learned a lot.


I don't mind!  I would love to take anybody who wants to go, it gives me an excuse to tell my wife why I'm always going hunting! :mrgreen:


----------



## coydog (Jul 24, 2008)

Just one more reminder if you dont already know! March and April are when they start having their pups and it gets harder to get the male's away from the dens.(little more patients) Just to let you know! Good Luck anyway buddy. I will still be chasing them till may.


----------

